# Any one have a place to rent near Miramar Fla



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, I just got a new job down in Miramar Fla. I need a house to rent or effecency to rent near Miramar Fl. I have 2 small boats to build so I need a back yard. I will fence in the area I build the boats so it is not an eye sore. I'm a 46 year old Vet I have no kids, no animals, no drama. I'm friendly to all. I keep to myself, non smoker, and a very good handy man, . I'm making a change and need help. I like to fish and I'm looking for some fishing people down there.
Thank you for any help.... 321-946-8789
Mudd Minnow


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Look around Hialeah, Hollywood, Miami Gardens, etc.
Maybe even Hialeah Gardens. 
I live in south east corner of Hialeah and it takes me 30 minutes to get to work in miramar. 

If you want to get out on the water sometime, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Efficiencies around Hialeah usually go for around $400-600 a month. 
But you can find houses for around $1000-$1200 rent.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info...YES I defently want to get out on the water. I'M ZONING TO GO FISHING......I'm land bound until I build my mitchell. I have to get settled in but anytime you want to go, if I can I'll take the offer. My number is 321-946-8789. 
I've talked to several people that have a place to rent where I can put my boat in the back yard and continue building them. 1 is near my work in Miramar and one is in Plantation. I'll look at both of them and decide this Saturday. 
Thanks for the responce...DAMM I"M ZONING REAL BAD>>>
Hunter aka Mudd Minnow


----------

